# No hdmi video



## petticlone (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi all,

I know that the driver changed going from FreeBSD 12 to 13, but no matter what I try, my home server (which is basically headless but is connected to my TV using HDMI for emergencies), seems to provide no video signal whatsoever since upgrading.

It's Intel based with no separate video card. How can I unblind it please?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 23, 2021)

Can you describe the hardware? Which version of FreeBSD 13, exactly? 

Some known issues are hardware-specific.


----------



## astyle (Dec 23, 2021)

petticlone said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know that the driver changed going from FreeBSD 12 to 13, but no matter what I try, my home server (which is basically headless but is connected to my TV using HDMI for emergencies), seems to provide no video signal whatsoever since upgrading.
> 
> It's Intel based with no separate video card. How can I unblind it please?


There have been plenty of horror stories on these forums when using freebsd-update(8). Someone who knows more than me pointed out that people who don't have problems with it - don't post about it.

Based on your post, it sounds like your driver is `i915`. Have you tried a different driver, like `scfb` or `vesa`?


----------



## petticlone (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi,

thanks for replying!

Here are some snippets from dmesg:

FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Aug 24 07:33:27 UTC 2021
root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 11.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-11.0.1-0-g43ff75f2c3fe)
VT(efifb): resolution 800x600
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) G4920 CPU @ 3.20GHz (3192.14-MHz K8-class CPU)
Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x906eb  Family=0x6  Model=0x9e  Stepping=11
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
 Features2=0x4ffaebbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2946687<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,SMEP,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
  Structured Extended Features3=0x9c002400<MD_CLEAR,TSXFA,IBPB,STIBP,L1DFL,SSBD>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
>cut<
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
>cut<

I connect my HDMI screen to the machine using its DVi port and a DVI -> HDMI cable today, and that worked up until about two seconds in the boot process. Then the video signal just stopped...

I tried loading the i915kms driver and that seems to be smooth sailing, but there is still no output.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 23, 2021)

One thing I have noticed is that HDMI monitor must be available (on and correct source) on boot up.
Hot plugging often does not work.
CEC handshake must take place I would guess.
My Visio and AIO tv's don't seem to initialize on hotplug.


----------



## mr8ash (Dec 24, 2021)

I do not know whether this would help as I have had this issue before. I tried a usb live distro n rebooted and it detected my HDMI monitor. After rebooting normally. I am able to use it till now. Sorry I don't remember which distro i used. I have reformated my disk many times then and the issue never cropped up. PS. my laptop is an 8 yr old.


----------



## astyle (Dec 27, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> My Visio and AIO tv's don't seem to initialize on hotplug.


The 'Visio' part is not making sense... either a 'Vi*z*io' (a TV brand), or 'Visio' as in diagramming software from Microsoft, or something else??? 
--
I did notice in practice at work that DisplayPort does a better job than HDMI when initializing on hotplug. 
--
I have a brand-new Gigabyte monitor that requires the HDMI cable be plugged in BEFORE the monitor gets turned on at the power button. Sometimes, it helps to first have everything plugged in, before hitting the hardware power button.


----------

